# Diamond Audio and Treo subwoofers



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

So I got sucked into buying a Diamond Audio D3 15 sealed [now up for sale] and I replaced it with a Treo TE 10 sealed. Both were powered by the RSX 1600 amp [treo amplifier] and I will tell you I will take a TREO sub over a Diamond Audio sub any day.

I love the Treo subwoofers and I enjoy mine and will be adding another one soon when someone gets me another one.

Just wanted to share this with you.


----------

